# 3x7 to 1x conversion?



## epwna (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a GT Aggressor bike and I really don't use or want the front mech and I wanted to know if it is possible to convert the 3x7 format into something like a 1x10 and if it is possible what do you need to do it?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Did you ask over on the drivetrain board?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes.

You'd need a new rear wheel to go up to more gears than 7 (well, technically, just a new hub, but it's usually a better deal to just buy a whole wheel than rebuild around a new hub). 8, 9, and 10 speed rear cassettes can all fit on the same hubs, so once you get the wheel, you've got the option of choosing between any of those. You can even run 7 speed on it if you put a spacer behind the cassette, so if you're looking to upgrade in stages, you could get the wheel and run it with your current drivetrain for awhile if you wanted.

In order to do a full conversion to a 1x10, you'd need shifter, cassette, chain, derailleur and chainring. If your bikes a 3x7, I'm assuming you've got the old 5 bolt chainring mounting patter, so you're not going to be able to put on any of the newer goods...you know, come to think of it, it's really not worth going to 10 speed on that bike. You could probably pick up a decent complete used bike for the same cost by the time your done. And save a potential PIA.

But...you could just make it a 1x7 really easily. Just take off the small and big rings, throw on a cheap chainguide or tensioning system, and you're in business.

Chainguides & Guards | Drivetrain | Discounted Mountain Bikes, Road Bikes and Cycling Gear at PricePoint.com


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

How about some pics?

Something I dislike about a seven-speed rear cluster is that there are too many possibilities in play. You might have a freewheel on a threaded hub, a cassette on a hub that's only compatible with seven-speed, or a cassette on a 8-10-speed hub.

While one of the old bolt patterns is possible, I see plenty of cheap contemporary bikes with seven-speed clusters, so maybe you don't need crank arms. Though, I think a new bike cheap enough for seven-speed tends to be cheap enough for a riveted crank, do it's kind of a wash.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

This could pretty straightforward or extremely complicated and costly depending on what sort of hub, rear derailleur, and crankset you have. It may also turn out that 1x9 may be more easily doable than 1x10.

The more info you can give on what you have (brand, model, what year your bike is. Or at least pics of the things I mention) the better info you will get.


----------



## epwna (Jun 20, 2014)

kapusta said:


> This could pretty straightforward or extremely complicated and costly depending on what sort of hub, rear derailleur, and crankset you have. It may also turn out that 1x9 may be more easily doable than 1x10.
> 
> The more info you can give on what you have (brand, model, what year your bike is. Or at least pics of the things I mention) the better info you will get.


I don't know if this will help any, but it is this exactly: 2014 Aggressor 2.0 - Recreational Hardtails - Mountain - Bikes - 2014 
I can get pics later on if it helps as well, but this is all I got for now.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

and the winner is, freewheel.

not going to upgrade that to 10-speed unless you get a new rear wheel, which might be cheaper in the long run. Unless it's a purpose built bike for a narrow range of speeds on the trails, I'd leave it at 3x7. Not much weight saving going to 1x on that and it's nice to have the wider range of gears.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

epwna said:


> I don't know if this will help any, but it is this exactly: 2014 Aggressor 2.0 - Recreational Hardtails - Mountain - Bikes - 2014
> I can get pics later on if it helps as well, but this is all I got for now.


Like watts888 said, you have a freewheel, so you are suck with 7 speed back there. unless you get a new wheel, and I would not bother doing that.

You might be able to go 1x7 or 2x7 very easily depending on your crankset. The question is whether it has replaceable/removable chain-rings.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't want to deter the OP from going 1x10 if he really wants to. 

Estimated shopping list for the cheapest swap. Of course, more money could be spent for higher quality components, but if that's the case, time for a new bike. In all honesty, if the OP is asking this question, it's already time for a new bike.
new rear disc wheel with freehub - ~$50
new rear derailure for 10-speed ~ $60
new 10-speed shifter ~$40
new 10-speed cassette ~ $40
new 10 speed chain ~ $30
narrow-wide chainring ~$40 (if the crankset's chainrings are removable, which I doubt)


----------

